
Onyx 0.8.0: Automatic State Management - hypr
http://michaeldrogalis.github.io/jekyll/update/2015/11/12/Onyx-0.8.0-Automatic-State-Management.html
======
RyanZAG
_> To defend against duplicate messages, we employ an embedded key/value store
- namely, RocksDB. RocksDB contains an in-memory Bloom Filter that we use to
check for, and ignore, previously applied messages._

Wait, what? Can anybody explain this part? I don't understand how you could
use a bloom filter for this. A bloom filter will have false positives by
definition. When a false positive is encountered, the message would be ignored
even though it has not been previously applied? I'm guessing the explanation
is missing something as this seems a very straight forward issue to miss.

~~~
XPherior
We persist the IDs to disk with RocksDB itself when that happens, periodically
pruning them away when the messages are complete. The Bloom filter is mostly
an optimization - even though it does the job most of the time. You're right -
we intentionally omitted further discussion of that piece.

------
xgbi
Strange, I thought this was the well known Onyx software for Mac system
mainenance:
[http://www.titanium.free.fr/onyx.html](http://www.titanium.free.fr/onyx.html)

~~~
akoster
At first glance, me too!

